# 6 volt electronic ignition??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking for a cheap point eliminator or helper for a ford 2N/9N/early8N coil fryer front mount distributor, would like to keep it 6volt for now anyway.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Try Pertronix (I have used the kits on several cars and never had a problem). Says some 6v pos. & neg. ground kits are available.

http://www.pertronix.com/prod/ig/ignitor/default.aspx


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I know about Pertronix, I was kind of hoping for a cheap solution like the gm hei module in place of the condenser type thing, I guess after I get it running I can try something like that,


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have driven newer (carbed) vehicles home with a bad alternator that had the battery so low the headlights wouldn't even glow orange!!! Obviously they don't need 12 volts to fire.

Try it on 6 volts and see if it works, what have you go to lose?

Why on earth are you "resisting the change" and not converting to 12 volts? 

What are you using for a pick-up/reluctor?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MSD 5 will probably fire as well. 

I have a MSD 6A on my Farmall, 
let me hook it up to a 6 volt battery and see if it runs.

Also have a Mallory HyFire IV, 
I can try that for you as well.

All of these will trigger with points. 
HEI module will not trigger with points, 
but a Ford TFI module will.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It seems to have a good battery and charging system, I am usually the first guy to change things to 12 volt, probably will wish I did with this one too. 
Link to HEI module and points 
http://home.comcast.net/~loudgpz/GPZweb/Ignition/GPZheiModForPoints.html


----------

